# Spanish Spider!!!!



## PERIKIN (May 5, 2005)

this is one of our trapdoor spider's,she is unmidia aedificatorium.beautiful,isn't it??and very agressive.


----------



## PERIKIN (May 5, 2005)

*more*

here you have three more


----------



## stonemantis (May 5, 2005)

That is a beautiful find. I've been working with spiders for 4 years now and I have never successfully caught a trapdoor spider. Congratulations :clap: Very cool find indeed


----------



## CedrikG (May 7, 2005)

nice spider there mate ,I would like to find those in the wild  very nice one there


----------



## Arachnomaniak (May 7, 2005)

Nice pics.
I love trapdoor spiders.  I have a big red one right now.  It is prob one of the most defensive animals I own!!!
When I first got it I couldn't believe that they would be that aggressive so I poked it with 12" tongs and it jumped partway up the tongs to try and grab me LOL  Then, after I put it in it's enclosuer it proceeded to attack every fake plant in there because it though I was still trying to poke it.  It stayed in the defensive threat position for almost half an hour after that


----------



## Androctonus_bic (May 7, 2005)

Where did you find it perikin? Never listened that exist it in my own country ( PP.CC of course)


----------



## Black Hawk (May 7, 2005)

great find, i also like the coca-cola thing in your room


----------

